# Amplificador Estéreo con TDA7264 + PCB



## ortolan (Ene 16, 2011)

Hola amigos, he aquí mi amplificador que uso en la reparación de aparatos dométicos clientes.

Se adjunta;

Pcbwizard PCB, diseño y PDF para su impresión.

Esperamos que disfrute de la muestra.

Saludos


----------

